# Trying to find a Pattern for this hat



## KateJ

I found this picture on Pinterest and I think it's a Russian pattern but I was hoping someone would know of a similar one. I know it's basically alternately knitting and purling rows, but I'm intrigued by how it looks like it's finished. I'm not sure what the pattern would be called to search for it. Thanks!


----------



## nanma esther

can't help , but cute hat


----------



## maureen ann

KateJ said:


> I found this picture on Pinterest and I think it's a Russian pattern but I was hoping someone would know of a similar one. I know it's basically alternately knitting and purling rows, but I'm intrigued by how it looks like it's finished. I'm not sure what the pattern would be called to search for it. Thanks!


Would love a copy, that hat is sooooooo cute


----------



## run4fittness

That is really cute. Should not be too difficult to figure out with what is there in the pictures.


----------



## cdanzinger

That's an adorable hat..


----------



## ADW55

KateJ said:


> I found this picture on Pinterest and I think it's a Russian pattern but I was hoping someone would know of a similar one. I know it's basically alternately knitting and purling rows, but I'm intrigued by how it looks like it's finished. I'm not sure what the pattern would be called to search for it. Thanks!


It looks like the pattern is the second to last picture, but it is so
small I can't read it, a chart with some writing below.
Chart is multi color. Can you load a larger picture of that one??


----------



## greymouse

The hat is similar to a hat called poppy found on Ravelry... It is a paid pattern


----------



## jaml

So cute! Would love the pattern. Hope someone knows where it is.


----------



## Aggie May

KateJ said:


> I found this picture on Pinterest and I think it's a Russian pattern but I was hoping someone would know of a similar one. I know it's basically alternately knitting and purling rows, but I'm intrigued by how it looks like it's finished. I'm not sure what the pattern would be called to search for it. Thanks!


This is not the same style of hat but the ridges are formed in the same way as in your picture.
A bit of experimenting will work out how to do it flat so you can gather up the ends to fit over the ears.
The ridges are formed with Stocking Stitch and Reverse Stocking Stitch.
Have fun.
Colleen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wurm


----------



## KateJ

ADW55: That's the problem when I make it bigger it blurs and I think it's written in Russian

Thanks


----------



## jmcret05

http://www.patronesgratisdetejido.com/2015/07/como-se-teje-el-gorro-casquillo-ruso.html

http://www.patronesgratisdetejido.com/2014/10/un-gorro-genial-tejido-con-dos-agujas.html

Poppy is worked with short rows, but is similar.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/poppy-11


----------



## KateJ

jmcret05 said:


> http://www.patronesgratisdetejido.com/2015/07/como-se-teje-el-gorro-casquillo-ruso.html
> 
> http://www.patronesgratisdetejido.com/2014/10/un-gorro-genial-tejido-con-dos-agujas.html
> 
> Poppy is worked with short rows, but is similar.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/poppy-11


These are the patterns, but, alas, not my language . Poppy is close and I think easily changed to match

Thanks!

thanks


----------



## lkb850

How cute is that? I am going to guess that you knit 6 or 8 rows and then purl 6 or 8 rows, etc until you end with a knit 6 or 8 rows. Looks like they alternated 2 shades of violet for the knit and an off-white for the purl rows. Looks like you gather on each end and pull tight. Pick up and knit around the "Helmet" including along the gathered sides and then rib around for the "brim" maybe an inch or so. There are lots of tutorials for beautiful crocheted flowers on the internet that would be great. You might want to do a big button on one side and a flower on the other. Or the ones with the simple flower and braids are cute too. Might be a bit of experiment that wouldn't take too long.. I made 6 of those "cupcake hats" and they are similar; they didn't take much time. You would need to know the measurement across top of the head from ear to ear.


----------



## Aggie May

lkb850 said:


> How cute is that? I am going to guess that you knit 6 or 8 rows and then purl 6 or 8 rows, etc until you end with a knit 6 or 8 rows. Looks like they alternated 2 shades of violet for the knit and an off-white for the purl rows. Looks like you gather on each end and pull tight. Pick up and knit around the "Helmet" including along the gathered sides and then rib around for the "brim" maybe an inch or so. There are lots of tutorials for beautiful crocheted flowers on the internet that would be great. You might want to do a big button on one side and a flower on the other. Or the ones with the simple flower and braids are cute too. Might be a bit of experiment that wouldn't take too long.. I made 6 of those "cupcake hats" and they are similar; they didn't take much time. You would need to know the measurement across top of the head from ear to ear.


When knitting flat, if you Knit 6 or 8 rows then Purl the same number, you will just get Garter Stitch with a single flat row between.
To get the ridges as per the picture, you need to work 6 or 8 rows of Stocking Stitch, starting with a Knit Row, then work 6 or 8 rows of Stocking Stitch starting with a Purl row.
This reverses the Stocking Stitch to form the rolled ridges.
We all know how Stocking Stitch loves to roll.
If working in the round you would do as you suggested but this hat cannot be knitted in the round, it needs to be a flat square which is manipulated to become a hat.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## lkb850

I should have said "reverse stockinette", instead of knit a few rows then purl a few rows. And it certainly could be done in short rows, as that would eliminate some of the bulk in the sides when you gather it.


----------



## brdlvr27

Love it but I would need more of a pattern than the picture. Sure hope someone can translate or explain.


----------



## lkb850

http://www.patronesgratisdetejido.com/2015/07/como-se-teje-el-gorro-casquillo-ruso.html

http://www.knittingfool.com/Reference/Translations.aspx

If you have google translate the Spanish instruction, you will get the idea about how they used short rows. The translation says "weave" where the word should be knit. It also says "point" where it should be stitch. But you can kind of figure that out from the knittingfool translation words.


----------



## maureen ann

jmcret05 said:


> http://www.patronesgratisdetejido.com/2015/07/como-se-teje-el-gorro-casquillo-ruso.html
> 
> http://www.patronesgratisdetejido.com/2014/10/un-gorro-genial-tejido-con-dos-agujas.html
> 
> Poppy is worked with short rows, but is similar.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/poppy-11


The top link has translation at the top of page which converts it to English


----------



## hannabavaria

KateJ said:


> I found this picture on Pinterest and I think it's a Russian pattern but I was hoping someone would know of a similar one. I know it's basically alternately knitting and purling rows, but I'm intrigued by how it looks like it's finished. I'm not sure what the pattern would be called to search for it. Thanks!


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-6680-1.html [SPIRAL HAT]

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kjersti [spiral beanie]check out the blue one

Also try [Search]: 'Nautilus'


----------



## tatsfieldknitter

KateJ said:


> These are the patterns, but, alas, not my language . Poppy is close and I think easily changed to match
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> thanks


Also found this site - google translated it well enough to follow quite easily.


----------



## charbaby

It looks like the work of the woman at liliacraft. I have purchased patterns from her site. I'm going to try to find the correct link. Stay tuned.


----------



## charbaby

That link is LiliaCraftParty. The patterns are available on Etsy. The designer is in Venice, Italy.


----------



## Diane D

aviatrix hat for the boys and poppy for the girls. its very easy and made a few of them http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&query=aviatrix%20hat&sort=best&page=1


----------



## littletreasure

Can someone please translate this pattern into plain English. I would be forever grateful (I can already picture my granddaughter in this gorgeous hat!).


----------



## Keiko

A while back someone posted a picture of their daughter wearing a headband she had knit. Both were beautiful and here are the directions she gave. It appears to be the same pattern as the hat, with the exception being you would change number of stitches and the edge.

Caron Simply Soft yarn, size 6 (4 mm) needles.
Cast on 85 stitches.
Do a SS for 7 rows, then reverse it until you have 6 ridges. She then cast off, threaded yarn through the ends of each side and pulled them tight. After that she sewed the ends together and put the brooch over the top.

I did make this pattern and love it. It's so warm and looks nice.


----------



## Fun-Knitter

Wow, that is a beautiful hat. Would love to have the pattern.


----------



## pat308

this may help you a little
http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&ie=UTF8&rurl=translate.google.com&tl=en&u=http://www.patronesgratisdetejido.com/2015/07/como-se-teje-el-gorro-casquillo-ruso.html&usg=ALkJrhgkl5bd86e9amqTHCS13Ra7LKcomg


----------



## Shauna0320

Adorable hat. Hope that someone can supply an English version.


----------



## Keiko

I sent a reply but having computer problems. Someone posted a picture of their daughter wearing a headband she had made using this pattern. I made the same headband and love it because it is warm and looks nice. Here is how she made it.

Caron Simply Soft yarn, size 6 (4 mm) needles

Cast on 85 stitches.
Do SS for 7 rows, then reverse it. Continue until you have 6 ridges.
Cast off. Sew ends together.

You would adjust the number of stitches and rows for whatever you make.


----------



## KateJ

Thanks to all! I have it translated just working on bringing it all together. Hard to believe the talents this group brings together. :shock:


----------



## Fun-Knitter

KateJ said:


> Thanks to all! I have it translated just working on bringing it all together. Hard to believe the talents this group brings together. :shock:


Yes, this is the best group ever, everyone is ready and quite happy to help and share. Thanks everyone.


----------



## judymiss

Katej, would you be willing to share your translation? All of us would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## ReRe

Can you direct us to the translation? Thanks in advance.


----------



## christine flo

it looks like rows of st .then same amount reversed .then when you get required length finish with picking up sts from end of rows and doing rib


----------



## prairiewmn

We're all waiting and hoping for a translation.


----------



## CKnits

KateJ said:


> Thanks to all! I have it translated just working on bringing it all together. Hard to believe the talents this group brings together. :shock:


Hi KateJ, I've also been transferring translation notes to my own. If you'd like a copy to compare and critique, please send me your email addr in a PM.


----------



## lululuck

http://www.patronesgratisdetejido.com/2015/07/como-se-teje-el-gorro-casquillo-ruso.html

this is the same pattern as jm posted- if you have google translate it , it will do it


----------



## lululuck

http://www.patronesgratisdetejido.com/2015/07/como-se-teje-el-gorro-casquillo-ruso.html

this is the same pattern as jm posted- if you have google translate it , it will do it then if you press Ctrl P it shoulkd print for you its unfortunate i dont have a scanner cuz i have it printed off now but as i say use google go to that link and a box should come up and say translate and then it shoulkd do it and then print it


----------



## carriemae

See Wurm hat.


----------



## CKnits

carriemae said:


> See Wurm hat.


 for link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best&query=wurm%20hat

Thank you for sharing this one too.

PS - KateJ and I are planning to work on a collaborative notes document, as we both have been reviewing the translations and making our own notes. Be back when we have something draft ready.


----------



## bettymagu

looks like a version of the aviator hat


----------



## tatsfieldknitter

Keiko said:


> A while back someone posted a picture of their daughter wearing a headband she had knit. Both were beautiful and here are the directions she gave. It appears to be the same pattern as the hat, with the exception being you would change number of stitches and the edge.
> 
> Caron Simply Soft yarn, size 6 (4 mm) needles.
> Cast on 85 stitches.
> Do a SS for 7 rows, then reverse it until you have 6 ridges. She then cast off, threaded yarn through the ends of each side and pulled them tight. After that she sewed the ends together and put the brooch over the top.
> 
> I did make this pattern and love it. It's so warm and looks nice.


I also used that ladies' pattern, which I think she 'invented'. I made 7 -8 of them and gave as pressies at Xmas. I hope she reads this thread as I'm sure all of us that used her pattern would like to thank her very much - I wish I'd noted her name at the time so as to say thanks.
Everyone loved the gifts - I purchased some very reasonable 'blingy'
brooches on ebay - they looked fab! and I agree - the hat does look as if it's constructed in the same way.


----------



## Lovemygreys

When I opened it A window came up to translate. The word english was highlighted. When I clicked on english the whole page translated. It was not a definite pattern as most of us know but it did tell how they did it which alot of you advanced knitters knitters can probably figure out. I bookmarked it and will study it for future use if I can figure it out.


----------



## KateJ

CKnits and I have worked on this, she has all most all of the work. I haven't tested it but here is the rough draft. Hopefully it will at least get you started.


----------



## CKnits

KateJ said:


> CKnits and I have worked on this, she has all most all of the work. I haven't tested it but here is the rough draft. Hopefully it will at least get you started.


 KateJ and I cross talked a bit in posting our note files. Here's another message to check out. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-386112-1.html The first pdf download is before the picture set and the second pdf download (the same as KateJ posted above) follows the picture set.


----------



## 48barb

Lovely hat.


----------



## carolelee

Thanks Kate and CKnits for all your hard work on this hat.


----------



## Diane D

The yarn that you are suggesting (2 strands of 4mm) is that double knit yarn?


----------



## Shauna0320

carolelee said:


> Thanks Kate and CKnits for all your hard work on this hat.


You two are wonderful!


----------



## KateJ

Diane D said:


> The yarn that you are suggesting (2 strands of 4mm) is that double knit yarn?


I don't know, that's just what the pattern said. Maybe somebody with more knowledge about yarn can help


----------



## Gloriagail

Really nice hat. I'd love to make one. Thank you for the pic.


----------



## MaryIlliois

KateJ said:


> CKnits and I have worked on this, she has all most all of the work. I haven't tested it but here is the rough draft. Hopefully it will at least get you started.


Thank you for translating it, I've saved a copy too. Such a cute hat!


----------



## 48barb

MaryIlliois said:


> Thank you for translating it, I've saved a copy too. Such a cute hat!


I showed the picture, my girl loved it. Are you able to share the pattern?


----------



## KateJ

48barb said:


> I showed the picture, my girl loved it. Are you able to share the pattern?


Check earlier posts. Downloads are there.


----------



## 48barb

I have downloaded your pattern. Thank you so much.


----------



## tessycol

Hi Look at this pattern Drops Design 86-10 Free Pattern just google it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Diane D

tessycol said:


> Hi Look at this pattern Drops Design 86-10 Free Pattern just google it. Hope this helps.


very nice one...thanks


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Similar?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aviatrix-hat


----------



## CKnits

I've started a hat - worsted wt yarn (like Red Heart SuperSaver), size #7N (US), 60 sts for cast on.

Sets of stitches done so far:
1) varigated color: short rows in stockinette 60K, 40P, 20K, 30P, 40K, 50P - turning after each. Thanks to TerryKnits  in a companion KP msg who corrected the alternating K-P part of instructions for garter ridging. 
2) main color: did garter stitch of K6 rows = 3 garter ridges
3) repeat the first set

What I think so far:
* side to side measurement is about 14 inches, which is the measure from my mid-ear across hairline of forehead to other mid-ear -- thus, this will be adult sized (??)
* the 3 garter ridges' depth (about 1 inch) which looks less than what I can guess from looking at the picture of the completed hat (??)

...to be continued

edit:
If I zoom in on the picture of the white-pink-grey hat, now I'm thinking the raised bands are reverse SS. Believe someone has mentioned that. May frog out the garter area I've done. Thinking....


----------



## Tove

CKnits said:


> I've started a hat - worsted wt yarn (like Red Heart SuperSaver), size #7N (US), 60 sts for cast on.
> 
> Sets of stitches done so far:
> 1) varigated color: short rows in stockinette 60K, 40P, 20K, 30P, 40K, 50P - turning after each. Thanks to TerryKnits  in a companion KP msg who corrected the alternating K-P part of instructions for garter ridging.
> 2) main color: did garter stitch of K6 rows = 3 garter ridges
> 3) repeat the first set
> 
> What I think so far:
> * side to side measurement is about 14 inches, which is the measure from my mid-ear across hairline of forehead to other mid-ear -- thus, this will be adult sized (??)
> * the 3 garter ridges' depth (about 1 inch) which looks less than what I can guess from looking at the picture of the completed hat (??)
> 
> ...to be continued
> 
> edit:
> If I zoom in on the picture of the white-pink-grey hat, now I'm thinking the raised bands are reverse SS. Believe someone has mentioned that. May frog out the garter area I've done. Thinking....


Thanks CKnits, I do believe you're right in saying that the ridges are reverse SS, I think that is what gives the ridges such a nice round look (the natural curl of SS)


----------



## Tove

CKnits said:


> I've started a hat - worsted wt yarn (like Red Heart SuperSaver), size #7N (US), 60 sts for cast on.
> 
> Sets of stitches done so far:
> 1) varigated color: short rows in stockinette 60K, 40P, 20K, 30P, 40K, 50P - turning after each. Thanks to TerryKnits  in a companion KP msg who corrected the alternating K-P part of instructions for garter ridging.
> 2) main color: did garter stitch of K6 rows = 3 garter ridges
> 3) repeat the first set
> 
> What I think so far:
> * side to side measurement is about 14 inches, which is the measure from my mid-ear across hairline of forehead to other mid-ear -- thus, this will be adult sized (??)
> * the 3 garter ridges' depth (about 1 inch) which looks less than what I can guess from looking at the picture of the completed hat (??)
> 
> ...to be continued
> 
> edit:
> If I zoom in on the picture of the white-pink-grey hat, now I'm thinking the raised bands are reverse SS. Believe someone has mentioned that. May frog out the garter area I've done. Thinking....


Thanks CKnits, I do believe you're right in saying that the ridges are reverse SS, I think that is what gives the ridges such a nice round look (the natural curl of SS)

This would then mean that the rows would all read:
Background - 
1st row: k
2nd row
etc

Ridge - 
1st row: k
2nd row
etc


----------



## CKnits

Updated. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-386112-3.html#8717066


----------



## Diane D

lovely colours


----------



## carolls

I sure wish when posting for charity, whoever posts these things could see that they are free and also in English. thanks


----------



## diobsession

This hat was discussed earlier this year. Look for Aviator or aviatrix hat.


----------



## patgust2

Can someone help me find this pattern please, please.


----------



## Diane D

patgust2 said:


> Can someone help me find this pattern please, please.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/aviatrix-hat


----------



## carolls

I just clicked on this pattern and was told it is no longer free


----------



## Diane D

carolls said:


> I just clicked on this pattern and was told it is no longer free


Thats correct.


----------



## CKnits

The original picture on this message is what prompted my one hat completed so far. The hat I made up has wider reverse stockinette sections than the avatrix one on Ravelry appears to have.

Take a look at this download link is within this message as you navigate through the whole msg. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-385950-3.html#8603408

edit: this may be more up to date for the hat with wider reverse SS sections - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-386112-1.html#8603310


----------



## patgust2

Thank you all for your help. I am sure you are right in that it's knitted flat and it's stocking stitch and reverse stocking stitch. Will let you know how I get on . Pat, Ashburton ,New Zealand.


----------



## jacqueleene

Hi there, a very similar pattern to this only it doesn't have the ribbing on Etsy. The shop name is called heaventoseven.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/162911466/knitting-pattern-pdf-baby-girl-hat-retro?ref=shop_home_active_18

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/184827969/knitting-pattern-cloche-girl-hat-two?ref=shop_home_active_51


----------



## knitty

I would love to have this pattern but I cannot download as it is with office, which I do not have, could you send it another way


----------



## Sheri-Lynn

KateJ said:


> I found this picture on Pinterest and I think it's a Russian pattern but I was hoping someone would know of a similar one. I know it's basically alternately knitting and purling rows, but I'm intrigued by how it looks like it's finished. I'm not sure what the pattern would be called to search for it. Thanks!


http://www.ravelry.com/projects/EmilyIngrid/copycat-cc-beanie


----------



## Diane D

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/copycat-cc-beanie or direct link to pattern http://clementineknitsandcrochets.blogspot.co.za/2016/07/copycat-cc-colorado-chick-beanie.html


----------



## WaterFall

Keiko said:


> I sent a reply but having computer problems. Someone posted a picture of their daughter wearing a headband she had made using this pattern. I made the same headband and love it because it is warm and looks nice. Here is how she made it.
> 
> Caron Simply Soft yarn, size 6 (4 mm) needles
> 
> Cast on 85 stitches.
> Do SS for 7 rows, then reverse it. Continue until you have 6 ridges.
> Cast off. Sew ends together.
> 
> You would adjust the number of stitches and rows for whatever you make.


can someone supply picture of this thx.


----------



## WaterFall

CKnits said:


> Updated. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-386112-3.html#8717066


pretty cap


----------



## Victor_

Cute. I might give it a try when I go back home.


----------



## Cookiecat

This was a big thread on KP last year...here's part of it http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-386112-1.html


KateJ said:


> I found this picture on Pinterest and I think it's a Russian pattern but I was hoping someone would know of a similar one. I know it's basically alternately knitting and purling rows, but I'm intrigued by how it looks like it's finished. I'm not sure what the pattern would be called to search for it. Thanks!


----------



## carolls

Love it cannot wait to try..


----------

